# Editor: vim vs nano vs tutti

## lucapost

edit by randomaze: Thread splittato da questo

 *!ico wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Peccato solo per nano  
> 
> peccato forse che tu non lo usi :p .. secondo me mantiene la semplicità, molto più di vim   
> ...

 

Ma nano esiste ancora? ma esiste ancora qualcuno che lo usa?   :Laughing: 

----------

## noice

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma nano esiste ancora? ma esiste ancora qualcuno che lo usa?  

 

si, io  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *!ico wrote:*    *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Peccato solo per nano  
> 
> peccato forse che tu non lo usi :p .. secondo me mantiene la semplicità, molto più di vim   
> ...

 

Ma usi il Vim in polvere o quello fluido???   :Very Happy: 

W nano!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lavish

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*    *!ico wrote:*    *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Peccato solo per nano  
> 
> peccato forse che tu non lo usi :p .. secondo me mantiene la semplicità, molto più di vim   
> ...

 

Tu quale nano usi? Brontolo, Pisolo, Mammolo, Berlusconi... ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *lucapost wrote:*    *!ico wrote:*    *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Peccato solo per nano  
> 
> peccato forse che tu non lo usi :p .. secondo me mantiene la semplicità, molto più di vim   
> ...

 

Lo sapevo... infatti stavo cercando di scrivere "il" con una X sopra!!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## topper_harley

Per essere degno di essere chiamato editor nano manca di una funzione fondamentale... A differenza di vim non spiega il significato della vita.

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1049/1438815828_340469fdc3_o.png

Come si vede dallo screenshot, vim puo' darci una mano anche nei momenti piu' difficili, basta un semplice ":help 42"...

----------

## lordalbert

non capisco perchè non sopportate nano  :Smile:  Semplice e funzionale  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Bella non sapevo della citazione dentro vim!!   :Laughing: 

Comunque io uso vim (gvim) per programmare e nano per tutto il resto... dai è più veloce se devi editare un file al volo (comunque sono gusti).

----------

## lucapost

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque io uso vim (gvim) per programmare e nano per tutto il resto... dai è più veloce se devi editare un file al volo (comunque sono gusti).

 

per come la vedo io c'è almeno una sostanziale differenza:

```
vi nome_file

nano nome_file
```

dico...2 caratteri in meno!!! vi sembra poco?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   
> 
> Comunque io uso vim (gvim) per programmare e nano per tutto il resto... dai è più veloce se devi editare un file al volo (comunque sono gusti). 
> 
> per come la vedo io c'è almeno una sostanziale differenza:
> ...

 

dico, schiacciare INS per poter scrivere (e magari ti dimentichi, bestemmi perchè non scrive, e poi ti ricordi di dover schiacchiare INS  :Razz: ) e esc per poi fare :qa! per uscire... bah... fai prima con nano  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Stiamo andando un poco OT   :Evil or Very Mad: 

...ah le guerre di religione sugli EDITOR, mi mancavano   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Stiamo andando un poco OT  
> 
> ...ah le guerre di religione sugli EDITOR, mi mancavano  

 

Peraltro sarei del parere di tagliare la tastiera a quelli che premono <ins> invece del piu normale ':i' per inserire del testo: olre a far del male a loro stessi lo fanno ai poveri noob che li leggono.  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

e premere solo i  :Wink:  ? e shft+zz per salvare e chiudere  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## lucapost

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> e premere solo i  ? e shft+zz per salvare e chiudere  ?
> 
> Coda

 

più precisamente "esc i" per scrivere...

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> dico, schiacciare INS per poter scrivere (e magari ti dimentichi, bestemmi perchè non scrive, e poi ti ricordi di dover schiacchiare INS ) e esc per poi fare :qa! per uscire... bah... fai prima con nano 

 

qui basta un "esc : x"

ps: non sarà il caso di riesumare qualche vecchio thread sugli editor?  ...sono sempre un sacco divertenti   :Laughing:   , e si imparano sempre molti nuovi trucchetti!   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> più precisamente "esc i" per scrivere...

 

beh, dipende.. se sei già in modalità immissione, allora ok. Ma in quel caso a che te serve  :Smile:  ?

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

Basta OT!!

La volete smettere di fare guerre di religione???   :Rolling Eyes: 

Nano è molto meglio di Vi(m). Punto e basta!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peraltro sarei del parere di tagliare la tastiera a quelli che premono <ins> invece del piu normale ':i' per inserire del testo: olre a far del male a loro stessi lo fanno ai poveri noob che li leggono. 

 

Su questo concordo  :Razz: 

Vediamo chi si autodenuncia   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nick_spacca

nano non è ne carne ne pesce...   :Twisted Evil: 

Se uso il terminale allora VIM docet, altrimenti uno qualsiasi tra Gedit/kate/quantaltro...   :Twisted Evil: 

PS: era parecchio che non partecipavo ad un flame...è bello vedere come scorre veloce il tempo   :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> PS: era parecchio che non partecipavo ad un flame...è bello vedere come scorre veloce il tempo  

 

Ma gli editor rimangono gli stessi...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gieffe

vimtutor basta e avanza, in più c'è www.vim.org

se impari gli shortcut ti muovi velocissimo!

per modificare pezzi di file, vedere differenze tra 2 file, eseguire sostituzioni, indentazioni per codice...

secondo me è il massimo! certo bisogna vedere quanto lo si usa e lo si conosce...

se con vim usi solo i, esc, :wq allora nano ti sembrerà più semplice e veloce.

imho non esiste un editor migliore, esiste quello più adatto a seconda dell'utilizzo!

(mamma mia quanto sono saggio! xD )

io sto bene con vim!  :Wink: 

----------

## HoX

Io sono per Nano... molto piu' semplice... in basso tutte le combinazioni di tasto che ti servono, semplice da usare e dovrebbe pure avere il text highlighting... e poi e' l'editor predefinito di Gentoo... no?

Cmq io proporrei di interrompere questa collezione di OT e spostare la discussione su un bel sondaggino creato apposta... che ne dite?

----------

## noice

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Io sono per Nano... molto piu' semplice... in basso tutte le combinazioni di tasto che ti servono, semplice da usare

 quoto  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq io proporrei di interrompere questa collezione di OT e spostare la discussione su un bel sondaggino creato apposta... che ne dite?

 gli OT sono finiti, la discussione è stata splittata su un thread apposito  :Wink: 

----------

## HoX

 *noice wrote:*   

>  *andrea wrote:*   Cmq io proporrei di interrompere questa collezione di OT e spostare la discussione su un bel sondaggino creato apposta... che ne dite? gli OT sono finiti, la discussione è stata splittata su un thread apposito 

 

resto dell'idea pero' che il sondaggio renderebbe meglio l'idea...

----------

## randomaze

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Io sono per Nano... molto piu' semplice... in basso tutte le combinazioni di tasto che ti servono, semplice da usare e dovrebbe pure avere il text highlighting...

 

```
 $uname -r -s -m

OSF1 V5.1 alpha

 $nano

ksh: nano:  not found

```

```
$uname -r -s -m

HP-UX B.11.23 ia64

$nano

ksh: nano:  not found

```

Quindi o mi installo nano su tutte le macchine dove passo, o uso nano sul mio pc e impazzisco con il quickreference di vi ogni volta che devo andare su un'altra macchina.

Oppure uso vi seriamente. E ne guadagno in tempo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> e poi e' l'editor predefinito di Gentoo... no?

 

E' una scelta studiata a tavolino: serve ai developer per ricordare che c'é sempre qualcosa da fare per migliorare  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq io proporrei di interrompere questa collezione di OT e spostare la discussione su un bel sondaggino creato apposta... che ne dite?

 

basta che lucapost editi il primo post. 

Oppure che lo faccia un moderatore... quali dovrebbero essere le scelte di questo sondaggio? Se lo faccio io la scelta sarebbe tra vi, vim ed ex.

----------

## lucapost

 *Anema wrote:*   

> e poi e' l'editor predefinito di Gentoo... no?
> 
> 

 

Quando mi capita di far un'installazione di gentoo, dopo il chroot, il primo pacchetto che installo è app-editors/vim, indovinate qual'è il primo che rimuovo???

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> basta che lucapost editi il primo post.
> 
> Oppure che lo faccia un moderatore... quali dovrebbero essere le scelte di questo sondaggio? Se lo faccio io la scelta sarebbe tra vi, vim ed ex.

 

io tratterei solamente gli editor "almeno che possano funzionare da linea di comando", giusto per non escludere emacs e compagnia...lasciando perdere applicazioni esclusivamente legate a librerie grafiche: gedit, kate, kwrite, ecc... 

Che ne dite?

Potremmo fare un pool tra:

vim

nano

emacs/xemacs, tanto sono uguali   :Laughing: 

ed

( sed ???   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

 ....qualcosaltro di non troppo sconosciuto???

----------

## nick_spacca

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> Che ne dite?
> 
> Potremmo fare un pool tra:
> ...

 

Beh, ed un bel:

```
cat > testo.txt
```

 lo vogliamo eliminare a priori?????????   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## HoX

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Beh, ed un bel:
> 
> ```
> cat > testo.txt
> ```
> ...

 

SIGNORI... direi che abbiamo un vincitore!!!

----------

## gioi

Nano? e che è? suvvia...

Se devo scrivere caratteri a casaccio in un file basta un buon 

```
echo "blablabla" > nomefile.txt
```

o il classico

```
cat > nomefile.txt
```

Fa tutto quello che fa nano, mille volte meglio ed in maniera più veloce senza nemmeno andare a cercarsi la combinazione per salvare...

 *Quote:*   

> Ci sono cose che echo o cat  possono fare, per tutto il resto c'è vim...

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lucapost

emacs, kate ed altri editor permettono di "aprire" una finestra all'interno dell'interfaccia nella quale si può lavorare comodamente in una vera e propria shell, è possibile ottenere lo stesso effetto con vim?

conosco già come lanciare da dentro vim un comando (esc :! comando), oppure come aprire una sorta di shell temporanea (esc :shell), quello che vorrei ottenere è aprire una sottofinestra (tipo esc :split) e dentro questa lanciarci una shell, mantenendo tutte le caratteristiche della sotto finestra (ridimensionamento, ecc).

Secondo voi e possibile?

/EDIT

qui dicono di applicare una patch ai sorgenti

----------

## lucapost

 *:h shell-window wrote:*   

> Executing shell commands in a window                    *shell-window*
> 
> There have been questions for the possibility to execute a shell in a window
> 
> inside Vim.  The answer: you can't!  Including this would add a lot of code to
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## skypjack

my two cents: emacs rulez!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

NANO NANO... LA TUA MANO!

Scusate, non ho resistito  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Comunque:

Nano x gli edit veloci (e x i messaggi di commit sul CVS di Gentù)

Vi il resto del tempo

----------

## koma

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Per essere degno di essere chiamato editor nano manca di una funzione fondamentale... A differenza di vim non spiega il significato della vita.
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1049/1438815828_340469fdc3_o.png
> 
> Come si vede dallo screenshot, vim puo' darci una mano anche nei momenti piu' difficili, basta un semplice ":help 42"...

 

Anche google la pensa così:

http://www.google.com/search?q=the+answer+to+life%2C+the+universe%2C+and+everything

----------

